# roof vents



## superprocamaro (Jun 16, 2010)

Dumb question,but what is the trim called for the roof vent on the inside of a motorhome?The vent has a plastic trim ring that finished off the hole for the vent where it comes through the roof and attaches to the inside on the ceiling panel to give it a finished clean look.I tried doing a search and all that comes up is roof vents.
Thanks


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 16, 2010)

Re: roof vents

Maybe you could PM KEN at GTS and ask him the question, and just maybe he can help you out. H e has always helped me out with my questions. heck of a nice guy :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## superprocamaro (Jun 16, 2010)

Re: roof vents

Is Ken at GTS RV?Where are they located or how about a website or phone number?
Thanks


----------



## vanole (Jun 16, 2010)

Re: roof vents

My guess it would be called a inside flange or rough hole flange.  "Me thinks" Hollis has a great idea.

Jeff


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 16, 2010)

Re: roof vents

Yes Paul he is the owner of Grand View Trailer Sales in Bedford Va. he has a site located below his name here on the forum. Just look for GTS or Grand View Trailer Sales.


----------



## superprocamaro (Jun 16, 2010)

Re: roof vents

Right on Jeff,maybe he might have a headlight bezel to.......................Still having no luck on my end.
Paul


----------



## vanole (Jun 16, 2010)

Re: roof vents

Paul,

Mike is still looking, though he did send me a flyer attachement to an e-mail today and the place he works offers up 23% off GM parts to any vet.  Also said he is looking at the commerical truck type line around those years.  Don't own any GM products all the off the wall stuff on my M/H like parking lamps etc are Ford. 

Jeff


----------



## superprocamaro (Jun 16, 2010)

Re: roof vents

Wow,23% is a nice saving.I don't think this bezel is a GM item.It must be a made up thing from some other aftermarket manufacturer.I did alot of searching for one and I think it's time to give up.Maybe when I least expect it something may turn up but I'm not holding my breath.LOL.
Paul


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jun 16, 2010)

Re: roof vents

superprocamaro
That trim comes with a new roof vent.  Don't think the inside trim can be purchased by itself.


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 16, 2010)

Re: roof vents

Ken now that I have read your response, I remember that when I bought my MH the trim was cracked on the sky light. The company bought the complete package, a new sky light and trim.Still have the new sky light that part wasn't replaced.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jun 16, 2010)

Re: roof vents

Yep, we can replace the lid or the crank, but the inside trim comes with the whole package.


----------



## superprocamaro (Jun 17, 2010)

Re: roof vents



Ok,thanks for the message on the roof vent issue.So,if I have to purchase the complete setup what kind of dollar figure am I looking at?
Also,vanole has been helping out trying to find a headlight bezel for my motorhome.The unit is a 1984 Vanguard class A with upper/lower headlight system for rectangular headlights(4).The bezel is plastic,black in color and has dimensions of 9"wide by 11 1/16" tall and 2 1/2" deep.I have pictures in my album that shows what it looks like.There were a few manufacturers of motorhomes that used that bezel.Any help on that issue would be appreciated also.

Thanks,Paul


----------

